# Happy Today



## parker (Dec 2, 2012)

I just woke up with my divorce on my mind. It sorta came from out of nowhere - I thought I was past all of that. But anyhooo, I'm deciding to be happy today despite feeling lonely, sad, and rejected. 

If I had a Facebook page, or twitter, or a blog, this is what I would post: I'm going to be happy today!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah that's where it comes from isn't it , from outa nowhere right when your not looking.
l still have all the same feelings too but , hope to be happy again one of these days.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I liked it for your attitude, not for waking up feeling sad.  Fake it til you make it.  And studies do show that works when you fake a smile. Eventually your mood follows with an upswing.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Fake it till you make it , l like it . Gonna have to write that one on the fridge


----------



## parker (Dec 2, 2012)

I faked it and eventually I started feeling better. It was a good day


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree that attitude is everything. SMILE!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Love this thread. I am very much into the power of making the decision to be happy...or at least, content.


----------

